# My 6.2 Upgrade options as I see it.?.?.



## here (Jul 7, 2004)

Hello all,
I've read a lot and so before I move forward I would like to summarize/confirm before I attempt an upgrade.

Details:
I have a Directv Series 2 Tivo (hdvr2).
I want to Upgrade to the newest OS (6.2 I believe).
I've already upgraded to a larger HD once before on this unit.
I want to be able to network and use some of the custom HMO.
I do not have a land phone line.

Questions:
1) I can upgrade to 6.2 via the a phone line (if I had one) and that would preserve my recordings?

2) I can use MFSTOOLS 2.0 to upgrade my Tivo to the a larger HD once again even though I've done it before? (This must be new since I last upgraded where they said you can only do this once)

3) I can use Tools like Instant Cake to upgrade to 6.2 but that won't preserve my recordings, correct?

4) If I don't have an image of 6.2 what should I search for to find this instead of paying PTVUpgrades?

5) I can use scripts from http://www.mastersav.com/tivo_zipper.html. Are they considered the best for modding DTivo's?

6) Is there any tools I can use besides the pay tools from ptvupgrades that can accomplish the same things.

7) The new 6.2 version runs a big faster (paticularly the guide) then previous versions?

8) Finally, are there any series 2 DTivo's that are considered better then others for speed, modding, hacking, etc. I'd like to pick up another box then the one I have now and would like to pick the right one.

Thanks for all the help!!!


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

1: Yes you can. An option to make the call is Serial PPP

2: Not if you upgraded already, and wish to keep recordings, at least without sector level hacking. Reason being is your partition table is full (the parition table capacity has nothing to do with drive capacity, it is fixed at 16 entries no matter the drive capacity, and expanding once fills the partition table.)

3: Instantcake will wipe everything.

4: You might be able to upgrade with slices, or the call home.

5: Zipper is the best at this time.

6: Use the standard ptvupgrade CD and Zipper.

7: I thinks so.

8: Anything but the R10. Preferably an RID unit.


----------

